# How not to rob a liquor store.



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2006)

This is actually funny. 

Note - no blood or violence, just complete stupidity.

glumbert.com | How not to rob a liquor store


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2006)

That guy is an idiot!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hmmphf


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

The truly scary part is though, people like that are allowed to breed.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 25, 2006)

haha damn that's slapstick at times..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2006)

LMFAO when he falls off the laddder... What a dumbass...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

And he probably wants free healthcare.


----------



## Chief (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not sure if they should send him to jail. A mental health clinic would be more like it. 

After that little stunt, I really don't think he'll be trying to steal anything anytime soon.

Hey, you think people would hire him out for birthday parties or a side show?


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 26, 2006)

thought he was trying to break into crime not comedy  

My 14 yr old son thought the video footage was something from funniest home videos. and he laughed all the way up the hallway exclaiming that man was such an idiot


----------



## ndicki (Nov 26, 2006)

Actually, the scariest thing is that they even exist, never mind breeding. 

Everybody knows the best way to rob a drink shop is with an AT weapon through the wall by the freezer units so you don't break any more bottles than you need to.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thought this thru have you ndicki?


----------

